# Your hands? My house is on fire!



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Volp have the hands on fire, but cause the slingshot that he gave me, almost my house is on fire!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: can you imagine your neighbors?? hahhaha

La little fella ancora funziona!! non ha perso la sua magia 

Bravissimo socio e complimenti per la t-shirt color pelle :rofl:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I wanna shoot video too!! You guys make it look like fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great job! I am amazed your neighbors did not call the fire brigade!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> :rofl: can you imagine your neighbors?? hahhaha
> La little fella ancora funziona!! non ha perso la sua magia
> 
> Bravissimo socio e complimenti per la t-shirt color pelle :rofl:


:rofl:



pult421 said:


> I wanna shoot video too!! You guys make it look like fun.


Thanks Pult 


Charles said:


> Great job! I am amazed your neighbors did not call the fire brigade!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Just because now is middle of august at lunch time so nobody is in the house :rofl:
Thanks Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Very entertaining Marco.*


----------

